# premixed adhesive & grout?



## lizardqueen (Apr 10, 2006)

Hi All -

I'm getting ready to tile my 10x7 foot kitchen.  I bought the smallest bags of cement & grout at the tile store and paid about $82.  I'm sure they're much more than I need.  I've seen all-in-one premixed adhesive & grout at Lowes at about $20 a gallon.  Someone recommended it because you don't have to worry about it drying out, but with such a small area I don't think that's a concern.  However, I'm more comfortable with having it mixed professionally  Is this stuff as good as the unmixed stuff?  Any clue how much it covers?  I've only seen it in white and silver (which I assume means gray).  Can it be colored?

Thanks!


----------



## Jaz (Apr 10, 2006)

Hi Queen,

Those pre-mixed mortars and grouts are JUNK, and they cost much more than the good stuff.  They are easier to use though.  That is why people like you try them.  Leave them right where they are....on the store's shelf.  

I don't know what you were sold, but a 50lb. bag of modified thinset and 25lb. of polymer modified grout, should be under $30, total.

Why don't you explain the whole job you need to do and what your plan of attack is?  Be detailed.

Jaz


----------



## lizardqueen (Apr 11, 2006)

I'm going to take up the old tile and put down 10x7 12" ceramic tiles with 1/8 inch grout.  Not sure how much detailed I can get   I'll take the appliances out first, of course!  I spent $48 for 75 sq ft bag of thinset, which I now realize is cutting it kind of close, being a novice & all.  So if I muck up, it'll end up costing me $96.  A 25lb bag of grout (200 sq ft - I'll have plenty left over!) cost $34.50.  

I should mention that I'm selling the house.  Naturally I don't want to rip off the buyer by cutting too many corners.  I don't know how many gallons I'd need of the "junk".  But if it's less than 6, and it's easier to use, the only issues would be if it would look presentable and if it would hold up for a few years.  Perhaps you could be more detailed as well about the "junk"?

Thanks much for your input!


----------



## Jaz (Apr 12, 2006)

I still don't know what kind of substrate you have or if you need to install a backer board or what?  You can't just install the tiles.  

Thinset mortar costs from under $10 for a 50 lb. bag for unmodified, to from $14 or so and up for modified mortar.   The type you buy depends on the subfloor and the specific kind of tiles being installed.  If the subfloor is wood, you will probably need to do some else first?

Grout usually cost $10-20 retail, unless you buy epoxy grout, which a novice should avoid.  

The pre-mixed stuff is nothing more than an acrylic or mastic product.  When used in damp areas it'll re-imulsify to its original state and fail.  Most mastics should not be used around damp areas and are not a good choice for floors....even dry floors.

For this you will pay 5-8 times more.  A 50 lb. bag of thinset does 80-100 ft. of area depending on the trowel necessary.  This $10-15 bag is equal to about 5 gallons of mortar.  You do the math.  

I'd be interested in knowing what kind or thinset costs $48 per 50 lb., and what grout is $34.50?  I'd also like to know who sold it to you. 

Jaz


----------



## Bud Cline (Apr 13, 2006)

Listen to Jaz, the premixed thinsets and grouts are very problemataic and in no way easier to use.  We have received hundreds of complaints about these products on all of these tile forums we participate in, use the dry powders that you mix with water.



The questions Jaz has asked about substrate and underlayments is very important, please answer them before you proceed.  I should also mention that a 25 pound bag of grout IS NOT too much for a 200 square foot tile job and you won't have that much left-over.


----------



## milehigh_woodcrafter (Apr 15, 2006)

by substrate, I belive they are simply referring to the surface on which you're going to apply your material.  (old tile, plywood, hw floor, Durock, etc...)


----------

